# Amazing how the lies are found out



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I went to court on the third of this month, and we are done....minus the actual divorce which will be in April-May of next year. So I decide at four today to drive to my old house and check the mail. I have alot of stuff forwarded, but there is always soemthing lingering. On the way, the ex to be poulls up beside me, and ignores me of course. Then we arrive at the house, I check the "mailbox" in the back yard for my mail, then the real mailbox, get it and leave. 

The irony to this is that she was home at 4:15 on a Friday. I dealt with years of I can't be home early because I am working on the budget, etc, etc, et al. Even then it was lets just stay home I am to tired to go out. Today re-enforced that all she ever wanted was the damn house. All the evil things she said while in the affair were true, and I simply was played by her so she could get the house. On the bright side, the house is no longer new, and I hope she has a good maintenance guy because things do break, and I hope she is as smart as she thinks she is. I did not sabatoge a thing, but modern equipment does not last like older items. Guess her new man better be a good repair guy.

Venting, thanks for reading.

c2500


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope your day got better c2500. Go do something or visit someone fun.

Sounds like you need some laughter in your life.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I’ve come to think that we all live in our very own and very subjective “alternate” reality. Like we all go about our ways in our unique and very special parallel universe.

As we go in and out of one another’s lives (say within the context of our marriage), sometimes we touch base on a common reality, sometimes we just pass one another by.

When in your type of situation c2500, much of our reality has been a delusion. In that your wife was (a) not who she presented herself to be and (b) did not relate in reality to what you had in your mind about what a wife should be. So in some ways she deluded you and other ways you deluded yourself.

But now you have separation from her and as each day goes by you get more and more untangled and detached from her (most especially spiritually and emotionally) you become to see her for who she is very much more clearly. So gradually you become less deluded and more real about who she really is and as importantly who you really are.



And then we get to see just how exceedingly different our alternate realities really are and how parallel universes interact with one another.


And finally (maybe) we come to learn what “separation” truly means and just how accurate and meaningful that word really is and the importance of the concept behind it.


And then one day we wake up and find we’ve actually “accepted” it all such that we can move on. And maybe into a fresh and new alternate reality lol.


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

I always believed that the truth will always come out...some way, somehow. 

Someone told me once that it's much easier to just tell the truth, because lies take a lifetime of work to keep up.


----------

